# Aladdin: Wird Will Smith der neue Robin Williams?



## Kira345 (20. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Aladdin: Wird Will Smith der neue Robin Williams?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Wird Will Smith der neue Robin Williams?*


----------



## Spiritogre (20. April 2017)

"Der Produzent Dan Lin ("Sherlock Holmes") betonte ausdrücklich, er wolle kein Whitewashing und deswegen werde speziell nach Personen aus dem mittleren Osten im Alter zwischen 18 und 25 gesucht."

Und Will Smith ist dann "Blackwashing"?


----------



## Xivanon (20. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Will Smith ist dann "Blackwashing"?



Ich vermute zwar, dass das nur eine lustig gemeinte, sarkastische Bemerkung war, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal ernsthaft drauf.

Da Will Smith nur die Synchronstimme für den blauen Geist wäre, ist die Hautfarbe mal sowas von egal.

Das der Produzent kein White-Washing möchte und deshalb nach entsprechenden Schauspielern sucht, finde ich an sich ja gut, aber muss man das so betonen? Warum tut man es nicht einfach, ohne groß drüber zu sprechen. Je seltener man die Hautfarbe explizit benennt, desto besser. Zumindest sehe ich das so.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. April 2017)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Ich vermute zwar, dass das nur eine lustig gemeinte, sarkastische Bemerkung war, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal ernsthaft drauf.


Ach. merkte man das? ;P



> Da Will Smith nur die Synchronstimme für den blauen Geist wäre, ist die Hautfarbe mal sowas von egal.


Also Will Smith Stimme ist wirklich eine sehr schwarze Stimme, das merkt man sofort. Und nein, das ist kein Witz, viele schwarze Schauspieler haben sehr prägnante Stimmen aufgrund ihrer Ethnie, die sich von weißen, asiatischen, arabischen etc. Stimmen sehr unterscheiden. 



> Das der Produzent kein White-Washing möchte und deshalb nach entsprechenden Schauspielern sucht, finde ich an sich ja gut, aber muss man das so betonen? Warum tut man es nicht einfach, ohne groß drüber zu sprechen. Je seltener man die Hautfarbe explizit benennt, desto besser. Zumindest sehe ich das so.


Ich denke, das ist das, was mich bei solchen Dingen auch am meisten stört, dieses, "seht her, wir sind ja ach so poltisch korrekt". Und das dann nämlich auch nur Marketing und damit alles andere als belobigungswert.


----------



## Xivanon (20. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Will Smith Stimme ist wirklich eine sehr schwarze Stimme, das merkt man sofort. Und nein, das ist kein Witz, viele schwarze Schauspieler haben sehr prägnante Stimmen aufgrund ihrer Ethnie, die sich von weißen, asiatischen, arabischen etc. Stimmen sehr unterscheiden.



Das man bestimmte Stimmen sofort einer Ethnie zuordnen kann, stimmt auf jeden Fall. Bei Will Smith wollte ich dir eigentlich auch sofort zustimmen, bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich von ihm eigentlich nur die deutsche Synchronstimme kenne. Ich weiß aber gar nicht, welcher Ethnie der Mensch hinter der Synchronstimme angehört.

Ich würde aber auch denken, dass sich Will Smith Originalstimme in den Filmen, wo man ihn sieht "schwärzer" anhört, als wenn er nur die Synchronstimme für eine animierte Figur ist. Da lässt sich der Mensch als solcher doch relativ schnell täuschen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. April 2017)

Es giobt gewisse schwarze Schauspieler, da erkenne ich die prägnante Stimme immer sofort, auch wenn ich das Gesicht nicht dazu höre. Dazu gehört etwa Michael Dorn (Worf aus Star Trek) oder eben halt auch Will Smith. Bei dem ist es so, selbst wenn man die Filme nur auf deutsch kennt, zumindest seine Musik kennt man dann ja im Original, die war in den 90ern hier ja auch ziemlich populär. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fiBLgEx6svA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nCqRmx3Dnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwBS6QGsH_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die deutsche Stimme von Will Smith gehört Jan Odle, der ist ein wenig moppeliger Weißer und aktuell verantwortlich als Dialogregisseur für Game of Thrones. Seine erste Sprecherrolle war übrigens die Sindbad Zeichentrickserie.


----------

